# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  có ai bán máy cnc không tư vấn với

## Donghamhoc

email donghamhoc@gmail.com

----------


## lonnit

Chào a.
bên cty e có đầy đủ máy cắt plasma,cắt laser.máy cắt alumi,mica,gỗ đủ các thể loại.giá cả phù hợp với thị trường
công nghệ trong tầm tay.a quan tâm qua cty e để hiểu rõ hơn.
cty tnhh kĩ thuật CNC VIET.844 phúc diễn,từ liêm hà nội.
liên hệ:mr bao:0978064103
imail:nguyenvanbao03111991@gmail.com

----------


## Thaihamy

> email donghamhoc@gmail.com


Ít nhất cũng cho thông tin về nhu cầu thế nào người ta mới trả lời. Có cả trăm thông số biet sao mà trả lời

----------


## lonnit

> Chào a.
> bên cty e có đầy đủ máy cắt plasma,cắt laser.máy cắt alumi,mica,gỗ đủ các thể loại.giá cả phù hợp với thị trường
> công nghệ trong tầm tay.a quan tâm qua cty e để hiểu rõ hơn.
> cty tnhh kĩ thuật CNC VIET.844 phúc diễn,từ liêm hà nội.
> liên hệ:mr bao:0978064103
> imail:nguyenvanbao03111991@gmail.com

----------


## ngocbh2001

Bạn phải nói rỏ dùng vào mục đích gì?máy to nhỏ thế nào để anh em còn tư vấn

----------

